# Loose part in hydraulic case of MF 165



## alpha-delta (Jun 4, 2012)

I experienced a loud metal on metal scraping noise on my MF 165, which would stop when the clutch was fully depressed to disengage the secondary clutch for the hydraulics and pto. After a short while the noise went away. After removing the hydraulics cover, a half circle of what appears to be the remainder of a retaining ring was found at the bottom of the case just rearward of the main hydraulic punp input filter can assembly. The half ring is made of wire about .105" diameter and the ring outside diameter is about 1.25 inch. The ring has a black finish, which is worn off on the OD surface and both "flat "sides. The local dealer has not been able to identify the part and where it is used. Any suggestions?


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi alpha-delta.
If the tractor has independent pto it is the circlip that retains the hydraulic pto pack brake actuator piston in place.
Hutch.


----------

